# AMD Radeon HD 6850 OverClocked to 1 Ghz !!!



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

* HD6850 Pushed to 1 Ghz !!!! - Link *

*The first OC*

*Testbed :*

AMD Athlon II X4 @ 3.5 Ghz + CM Hyper 212
Transcend DDr2 2x 2GB @ 833 Mhz
HD6850 GPU
GA-MA78GM-US2H motherboard
Corsair GS600 PSU + CM Elite 430
Windows 7 - 64 bit SP1
Sapphire TriXX OC Utility V4.0.2
AMD Catalyst 11.10

*Default Clocks (820/1100 MHz @ 1.149 V)
*
*media.bestofmicro.com/C/H/270017/original/msi_r6850-pm2d1gd5_complete.jpg

from tom's hardware

*Performance :*

*i39.tinypic.com/6h14q9.jpg

[IMG]*i39.tinypic.com/o6gzz6.jpg

*Overclocked (975/1125 MHz @ 1.218 V)*

*i41.tinypic.com/35bw9ra.png

*i39.tinypic.com/npi6md.jpg

*Performance :*

*i44.tinypic.com/2gvvt6t.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/qo8w8l.jpg

* Game Benchmarks - Link *


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

Good job topgear


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice clocks, tg.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

nice review.
rep+.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice Review, Topgear.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

I would have loved to see how far it can go without voltage modifications.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> I would have loved to see how far it can go without voltage modifications.



Me too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

nice one TP.


----------



## S_V (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent mate......


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for your sweet comments 



Skud said:


> I would have loved to see how far it can go without voltage modifications.





rajnusker said:


> Me too.



If time permits I'll try to do it


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice OverClocking...

is the TriXX official tool to overclock?also does it support HD5XXX cards?


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Official for Sapphire cards only.  Officialy it supports two 5000 series cards only, 5850 Extreme & 5830 Extreme. But I think it can be used with other cards too.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Nice OverClocking...
> 
> is the TriXX official tool to overclock?also does it support HD5XXX cards?



Thanks 

Get TriXX and all the infos related to it from the official website 

*www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2011)

*HD6850 Pushed to 1Ghz !!!!!!!!*

*Testbed :*

AMD Athlon II X4 @ 3.6 Ghz + CM Hyper 212
Transcend DDr2 2x 2GB @ 860 Mhz
*HD6850 GPU* ( pic on the first post )
GA-MA78GM-US2H motherboard
Corsair GS600 PSU + CM Elite 430
Windows 7 - 64 bit SP1
Sapphire TriXX OC Utility V4.0.2
AMD Catalyst 11.10

*GPU Core Speed : 1000 Mhz
Memory Speed : 1150 Mhz ( 4600 Mhz effective )*
Vcore : 1.266

*i40.tinypic.com/351wkdl.jpg 

*Details : *

Initially I pumped 1.250v to reach 1 Ghz - I was able to finish 3DMak Vantage, 3DMark11, Uniengine Heaven ( all maxed out ) ,Metro 2033 ( all maxed out ), benchmarks but all of those were symthetic benches - when it comes to real world I played L4D2, CoD Black Ops and these two were stable but BFBC2 and BFBC2 was not stable - so I pumped 1.258v - even after that BFBC2 and BFBC3 was not stable - when I set the core volt to 1.266  - BFBC2 , Crysis 2 ( with DX11 and High Res pack ), BFBC3 @ all maxed out  ( tested 1 hour each ) including every other games ran just fine.

For the memory I have set it to 1200 Mhz and 1175 Mhz but they were not stable - found out that 1150 Mhz to be stable enough.

*i39.tinypic.com/apfxpf.jpg

Now some real world temp measurements - benchmark apps just can't push the gp usage to 100% so the temp they are showing can't represent real time gaming very well - so measured temps with with BCBC 2 and 3 which can push the cpu and gpu to their maximum limit 

*Temp readings :*

*BFBC2 @ 975/1125 MHz (1.218 V)*

*i39.tinypic.com/8vydfd.jpg

*BFBC2 @ 1000/1150 MHz (1.266 V)*

*i42.tinypic.com/2mxfrz9.jpg

BFBC3 @ @ 1000/1150 MHz (1.266 V)

*i42.tinypic.com/dq6g7t.jpg

Reaching 1Ghz was my goal when I first stared OCing the gpu and now it's time to find out how much I can push the gpu core with stock volt for normal usage


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats mate... Looking forward for more good results.....


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2011)

Temps are cool too. 

Great results topgear. Can you post a screenshot of the Fan Control tab of TRIXX?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

One thing i did't understand the difference in readings of GPUZ is that due to the version

awesome overclock topgear


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 14, 2011)

Temps are very good!! What are you using custom water cooling?


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2011)

@ all - thanks guys for the comments.

The gpu is cooled down by the stock cooler and the Hyper 212 is taking care of the cpu 

Here's the pic of fan control tab 

*i39.tinypic.com/2r4icnl.png


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent OCing topgear.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ all - thanks guys for the comments.
> 
> The gpu is cooled down by the stock cooler and the Hyper 212 is taking care of the cpu
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2011)

Phenomenal overclocking topgear. Bart chips are really very thermally cool. Btw how much fps are you getting at these clocks?


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ will post game fps difference with stock and Oced clock soon 



gameranand said:


> Excellent OCing topgear.



thanks buddy 



Skud said:


> Thanks buddy.



you are welcome


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

@Topgear: can u post the FPS & resolution (Bar Graph) of games u tested on this...
umm..a gaming benchmark


----------



## Tenida (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice work Topgear I am also planning to overclock my MSI N560TiGTX TFII/OC to 950Mhz-1000MHZ.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2011)

I've not measured any game's FPS yet - only played them for hours for stability testing but if time permits I'll try to do it


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2011)

@Topgear

I think the GPU is so cool as its Winter now. Atleast its very cold here. Dont you think?


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't say it's very cold still - when I performed those tests the ambient temp was around ~24c - but from yesterday the climate is getting cooler


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2011)

Good job buddy! 1GHz is awesome. THe feeling you get when you achieve those clocks, amazing.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Rightly Said Buddy 

>>>>> *GAME Benchmarks* <<<<< :

Testbed :

AMD Athlon II X4 @ 3.6 Ghz + CM Hyper 212
Transcend DDr2 2x 2GB @ 860 Mhz
HD6850 GPU ( pic on the first post )
GA-MA78GM-US2H motherboard
Corsair GS600 PSU + CM Elite 430
Windows 7 - 64 bit SP1
Sapphire TriXX OC Utility V4.0.2
SamSung B2230
AMD Catalyst 11.10

First a few Words : 1Ghz gpu core clock is a great speed - no doubt about this but the amount of gpu volt need to reach 1 Ghz and the amount of heat does not make it very practical to use for very long time continuous gaming - @ 975 Mhz core clock speed the gpu never went above 70c but with 1 Ghz the gpu easily reached 72c

I want to run the gpu under 70c as in the summer the temp will increase and the fps difference between 975 Mhz and 1 Ghz is merely a half fps - so the most of the game benchmarks are going to use 975/1150 as the highest OCed speed - I did include two 1 Ghz game benchmarks and a 3DMark 11 Xtreme score just to show how much difference does it makes :

*1000/1150 :*

*i41.tinypic.com/vq06zl.png

*975/1150 :*

*i41.tinypic.com/25fqd68.png

*Stock : 820/1100 :*

*i40.tinypic.com/6gj15c.png

*Now Games :*

All games done @ 1920*1080 i HD resolution to see how capable this gpu is in HD gaming and how far the OC improves it's performance in HD gaming - sometime I used 4x MSAA instead of 8x Msaa to compare the scores with some benches of Tom's hardware 

Lost Planet 2 : Highest Quality, 4x MSAA :

*i42.tinypic.com/14npc0y.png

*i40.tinypic.com/6dwuhx.png

Crysis 2 - Ultra - Every Other Settings Turned to Max possible

*i39.tinypic.com/1zlsnic.png

DiRT 3 - Ultra - 8x MSAA

*i43.tinypic.com/2hgbebt.png

F1 - 2010 - Ultra - 4x MSAA

*i40.tinypic.com/10yjitj.png

AVP 2010 :

1920 x 1080/Very High/High/16/SSAO On/TS On/AS On/4X

*i44.tinypic.com/24px954.png

Metro 2033 :

1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Antialiasing: MSAA 4X; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Enabled; DOF: Disabled

*i43.tinypic.com/zo002.png

Combined Score of All game FPS ( 975/1150 vs. 820/1100 ) :

*i43.tinypic.com/246tf8x.png


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice scores, tg. Game on.


----------



## S_V (Nov 20, 2011)

Very Good scores mate... Enjoy Gaming..

Damn that Metro 2033 .....it's simply not playable at that framerate... Also very good game..


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2011)

Turning off AA will help.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

with Medium settings , 4x MSAA, 16x AF, No PhysX, No DoF Metro can runs @ 44 fps which is playable enough


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

good testing topgear....

Metro 2033 is one heavy resource demanding game....


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

Another very goos set of benchmarks, topgear.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2011)

A little performance analysis 

*media.bestofmicro.com/W/C/299244/original/03_metro2033_enthusiast.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/W/E/299246/original/04_avp_enthusiast.png

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-radeon-graphics,2977-4.html

*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/video_cards/HIS-HD6850/Metro_2033.jpg

*benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=759&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=12

Tom's guys have used :

Core i5 2500k Oced at 4.5 Ghz - A much more powerful cpu but does it really matters in High resolutions and Maxed out settings ??

SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD 6870 @ 970/1150

HIS HD6870 IceQ X Turbo X is clocked at 975/1150 - 

HiS has a  stock clocked IceQ X gfx card but looking at the performance and FPS it's clear Tom's guys have used the Highly Oced Turbo version and that's why it's neck to neck with Sapphire's HD6870 Toxic Ed.

I've used the same game settings for benchmarks as Tom's guys used in their test and at HD resolution in Metro 2033 I got 26.33 and in AVP I got 33.7 Fps which is neck to neck with Similarly Clocked HD6870s in Metro 2033 and AVP and Check out the load temps :
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-radeon-graphics,2977-8.html

So what's your take on this


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice analysis TP. Custom cooled 6850 are truly bang for buck.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ thanks .. will try to find how far it goes with sock volts and some credit goes to winter season


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Nice work Topgear I am also planning to overclock my MSI N560TiGTX TFII/OC to 950Mhz-1000MHZ.



Hey, I'm looking for your Benchmark success.. Cuz i would overclock to see how far it goes


----------



## DDIF (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice Work!!
So you have the card from MSI, well yours is already clocked higher than mine. I have one from Sapphire with GPU clocked at 775 MHz and memory at 1000 MHz.
All the games I play are good at High settings but still I was dissatisfied with this card performance and Sapphire overall.
Now after I saw your post I think I will overclock it at least to reach post 800 level. Thanks for sharing this and any cautions, tips & help would be great and welcomed.
My computer specs are in my sig.


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ your spec is enough to handle the OC and for upto 900-925 Mhz speed you won't even have to increase gpu volt though it depends on the gpu.

While OCing keep an close eye on temps ( don't let it cross over 75c ) and if possible avoid using apps like furmark - there's no practical use of it IMO while OCing - for gpu clock speed testing use Metro 2033 and BFBC2/BF3 game and for memory speed testing you can try Rage. 

keep HWmonitor running at the background to know about gpu temps and volt levels and create a custom fan speed setting to keep the gpu cool


----------



## DDIF (Jan 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> While OCing keep an close eye on temps ( don't let it cross over 75c ).
> keep HWmonitor running at the background to know about gpu temps and volt levels and create a custom fan speed setting to keep the gpu cool



Thanks for the warning mate, already OCed to 880 MHz GPU clock and 1100 MHz Memory. Load temp was 50 - 55 C and idle temp was 37 -38 c though from past experience I wouldn't let it pass 70 C but as you said winter season has its perks and one is good overclocking on low temp. 
Today I try to get past 900.



topgear said:


> and if possible avoid using apps like furmark - there's no practical use of it IMO while OCing - for gpu clock speed testing use Metro 2033 and BFBC2/BF3 game and for memory speed testing you can try Rage.



I don't have BFBC2 or Metro2033 or Rage. I just have BF3, L4D2and Lost Planet2 so I will test on these. Thanks again. If it weren't for your thread I wouldn't have tried it.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done tg. Really 1ghz  amazin job.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## koolent (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats, BTW to people who don't know, he is a genius and can do al lot lot more, watch it all unfold as the time passes


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the praise


----------



## koolent (Mar 28, 2012)

^^ Truth is truth ..


----------



## mrintech (May 12, 2012)

Great Info and analysis 

TFS


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2012)

^^ Thanks .. new benches are in progress ... stay tuned


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2012)

^Will be waiting for new benchmarks..


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 29, 2012)

The GHZ edition GPU ,..Waw.!!!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> The GHZ edition GPU ,..Waw.!!!



LOL


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 5, 2012)

wow great review TG


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ thanks guys .... with stock volts this card runs at 930/1165 ( 155 / 165 Mhz increment ) which is very nice IMO .. benches coming soon.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks guys .... with stock volts this card runs at 930/1165 ( 155 / 165 Mhz increment ) which is very nice IMO .. benches coming soon.



Hey mate, its' already 4 months since you promised for benches  

How does it fare against the new games and at what stock settings ? Would love to tally scores with yours


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2012)

yep, and in these 3 months 3 mobos of my bench rig gone for a ride and had some other business but once I sort everything out I'll try hard to live up to my post.


----------

